# gimp-app not available and not installing. Missing svg icons?



## laufdi (Apr 19, 2021)

1. no package

```
fetch: https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/gimp-app-2.10.24_2,1.txz: Not Found
```

2. no build

```
/usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app # make install
...
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app/work/stage/usr/local/share/gimp/icons/Symbolic-Inverted/scalable/apps/go-bottom.svg:No such file or directory
etc. etc. ...
```


----------



## chrbr (Apr 19, 2021)

As far as I remember `pkg install gimp` should work. At least I have installed it using pkg and I am sure that it was not graphics/gimp-app which I have installed. https://www.freshports.org is a good resource to look for such information.


----------



## Argentum (Apr 19, 2021)

laufdi said:


> 1. no package
> 
> ```
> fetch: https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/gimp-app-2.10.24_2,1.txz: Not Found
> ...


Just upgraded it recently from port:

`ls -ltr /usr/ports/distfiles/|grep gimp`

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   31546295 Mar 29 03:05 gimp-2.10.24.tar.bz2
```

`portversion -v gimp-app`


```
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 1596 packages found - done]
gimp-app-2.10.24_2,1        =  up-to-date with port
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

Last build (last Sunday) was good, but perhaps it hasn't been synced to all package mirrors yet.



			http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/data/122amd64-default/52c6d02708d0/logs/gimp-app-2.10.24_2,1.log
		




laufdi said:


> 2. no build


Ports tree not up to date?


----------



## laufdi (Apr 19, 2021)

By chance I found the previous gimp-app-2.10.24*_1*,1 package now ...


----------

